# MP rotators and Rain Bird 5000 rotors



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

Can MP rotator nozzles be retrofitted on Rainbird 5000 rotors ? if yes, is it difficult to do ?


----------



## Rain Bird Corp (Jun 6, 2018)

This cannot be done.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You will need to change the head and the nozzle. You will also need to make sure the heads are placed correctly. Matched precipitation nozzles (hunter or rainbird or anyone else) are not as forgiving to incorrect head to head distance.


----------

